# Postpartum hemorrhage after vaginal delivery



## kmartinez (Aug 14, 2018)

Patient had a vaginal delivery, 59409, and had uterine atony after the baby was delivered. Doctor performed fundal pressure and intrauterine exploration. The placenta had been delivered and then doctor gave patient Cytotec rectally twice as well as pitocin through her IV and hemabate intramuscularly. 

 Is the treatment for the postpartum hemorrhage included in the vaginal delivery or should that be billed separately? Which leads me to the only CPT I can find for postpartum hemorrhage is 59160 but curettage was not done. 

TIA 
Kam


----------



## MC1260 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Postpartum hemorrhage after delivery 3 day out*

Hi,
I have a  different situtation. I was wondering what Dx code anyone would use for Postpartum hemorhage 3 days after delivery. Would it still be appropriate to use the O code?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Aug 17, 2018)

On the primary question, we would include the treatment of the uterine atony as part of the overall delivery as it appears it occurred at the time of delivery and was resolved with pressure.  (ie: no return to the op or delivery room)

On the question for the postpartum hemorrhage, we would recommend that you consider O72.2 as a possible code.


----------



## kmartinez (Aug 21, 2018)

Correct, it did occur at the time of delivery. Thank you so much for your help. I thought it would be included but I wanted to make sure. I appreciate your input.


----------

